# Issue with CF express reading using LEXAR CF card reader



## masterpix (Jan 11, 2022)

I've bought the lexar CFexpress card reader for my CFexpress cards mounted on my R5. As I plug it into the computer it opens the ImageBrowser EX whoever it say that there are no images on the card and I can't download any into my computer. Viewing the card using the windows explorer shows much different view.

Is there a driver or something missing?

thanks


----------



## unfocused (Jan 11, 2022)

My wife had a similar problem with the SanDisk card reader and Bridge. I have the exact same setup and it works fine for me, but she has to use explorer or download direct from camera. Even switched out our card readers and it made no difference. If you find a solution, please share.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 11, 2022)

I have the Lexar CFexpress 2x2 reader, and there is no driver for that.

I did have a problem on one computer that the cards didn't get mounted and assigned a drive letter (e.g. E and it turned out to be a Windows setting thing (AutoPlay was set to "Take no action" which was a little bit more literal than what I wanted. Now it's set to "Choose a default" so it'll ask every time).

If you go to Settings > Devices > AutoPlay, check what your settings are, and if you can, compare the settings to another computer.


----------



## tron (Jan 11, 2022)

I always use explorer so I do not know how it would behave with other programs. But that works OK.

I use Prograde Cobalt CF type B with Sony CF Express/XQD card reader.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2022)

masterpix said:


> I've bought the lexar CFexpress card reader for my CFexpress cards mounted on my R5. As I plug it into the computer it opens the ImageBrowser EX whoever it say that there are no images on the card and I can't download any into my computer. Viewing the card using the windows explorer shows much different view.
> 
> Is there a driver or something missing?
> 
> thanks


Go into Device manager/Disk Drives. It should be listed. Right click and select uninstall. Then unplug it and after a few seconds plug it in again. It should install the drivers again. Then try a different USB port, and if possible a different cable. The readers sometimes don't play well with some USB Ports.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 12, 2022)

kaihp said:


> I have the Lexar CFexpress 2x2 reader, and there is no driver for that.
> 
> I did have a problem on one computer that the cards didn't get mounted and assigned a drive letter (e.g. E and it turned out to be a Windows setting thing (AutoPlay was set to "Take no action" which was a little bit more literal than what I wanted. Now it's set to "Choose a default" so it'll ask every time).
> 
> If you go to Settings > Devices > AutoPlay, check what your settings are, and if you can, compare the settings to another computer.


Thank you! Her computer was set up to send files to Dropbox! I have no idea how that happened. Changed it to Bridge and it seems to be working. I've been looking for this solution for about six months.


----------



## Macoose (Jan 12, 2022)

masterpix said:


> I've bought the lexar CFexpress card reader for my CFexpress cards mounted on my R5. As I plug it into the computer it opens the ImageBrowser EX whoever it say that there are no images on the card and I can't download any into my computer. Viewing the card using the windows explorer shows much different view.
> 
> Is there a driver or something missing?
> 
> thanks


If you are still using ImageBrowser, it probably does not recognize Cr3 raw files. Try shooting a few jpgs and see if it will recognize those files.
I still have ZoomBrowser installed and it does not see Cr3 files. ZB does see jpgs on a Cf Express.

Because both programs are so old, I doubt there is a way to have them recognize Cr3 Files.

Good Luck!


----------



## masterpix (Jan 12, 2022)

Thanks all for your information, I do shoot RAW now, and will probably continue to use the WiFi to connect the camera to the computer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2022)

Macoose said:


> If you are still using ImageBrowser, it probably does not recognize Cr3 raw files. Try shooting a few jpgs and see if it will recognize those files.
> I still have ZoomBrowser installed and it does not see Cr3 files. ZB does see jpgs on a Cf Express.
> 
> Because both programs are so old, I doubt there is a way to have them recognize Cr3 Files.
> ...


I think that is the right answer. Image Browser EX will not recognize CR3 files. The solution is to use more modern software that comes with the camera. I have my R5 set to automatically download images via FTP as I shoot, but that is only when I'm doing a few dozen images over a hour or so. If I take a lot of images, I use my card reader and Lightroom to import them. There are several different methods, but the software must support CR3 files and a lot of it does not.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think that is the right answer. Image Browser EX will not recognize CR3 files. The solution is to use more modern software that comes with the camera. I have my R5 set to automatically download images via FTP as I shoot, but that is only when I'm doing a few dozen images over a hour or so. If I take a lot of images, I use my card reader and Lightroom to import them. There are several different methods, but the software must support CR3 files and a lot of it does not.


Indeed. Mac user, but I generally wait until the x.2 version of a new MacOS before upgrading. Monterey is on 12.1, but I will probably upgrade in the near future so I can get Finder/Preview support for .CR3 files from the R3.


----------

